#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  Conduct of Operations and Operational Discipline - CCPS

## Azad

Conduct of Operations and Operational Discipline: For Improving Process Safety in Industry
Author(s):  Center for Chemical Process Safety (CCPS)  
Publisher:  Wiley-AIChE  
Date:  2011-03-29
ISBN10:  0470767715    
ISBN13:  9780470767719  





Link :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Conduct of Operations and Operational Discipline - CCPS

----------


## f81aa

Thanks a lot, Azad

----------


## mazharshaikh

link is dead plz upload again

----------


## tsrc8204

This link is working now. Try again!

----------


## mazharshaikh

still message shown file expired or deleted

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thks for the share

----------


## Azad

Try this link :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mazharshaikh

dear azad
thanx a lot

----------


## safetypartha15

thanks Mr.Azad.

----------


## berdem

links are dead unfortunately....  :Frown:

----------

